# Adidas Evil Eye Halfrim mit Korrektur Clip verzeichnet extrem!



## thewuz (21. September 2011)

Hallo,
heute habe ich meine neue Sportbrille beim Optiker abgeholt! 
Wie der Titel schon verrät eine Evil Eye Halfrim Pro L mit Korrektur Clip.

Mir ist jetzt dabei aufgefallen, das wenn ich den Kopf nur um wenige Grad nach rechts oder links drehe, aber weiter geradeaus schaue, verzeichnet die Brille extrem. Daraufhin kürzte der Optiker die Füßchen die wohl Abstand zu den Gläsern halten sollen. Mit nur mäßigen subjektiven Erfolg...

Zuhause stellte ich dann auch fest das der Clip überhaupt nicht mit den Füßchen den Abstand hält sondern der Clip links sowie rechts satt auf den Front Gläsern aufliegt...Mittels einer wirklich sehr dünnen Folie getestet. Die wunderbar unter die Füßchen drunter rutscht, aber wie gesagt am Rand sofort hängen bleibt weil der Clip eben dort aufliegt. Ich weiß nicht in wie fern das problematisch sein kann aber Adidas bzw. Silhouette wird sich sicher dabei was gedacht haben?

Das ist aber eigentlich nicht das Problem was ich habe, viel schlimmer finde ich die extreme Verzeichnung bzw. Verzerrung des Sichtbildes. 
Auch wenn ich eben mit den Augen gering nach rechts oder links schaue verzerrt das Bild.

Ich hatte vorher eine Uvex Lightning mit unterschiedlichen Aufsteck-Visieren mit Rupp und Hubrach Gläsern und kannte das daher gar nicht. Musste diese aber leider aufgeben aufgrund dessen ich keine Ersatzteile mehr bekomme ;(.

Ehrlich traue ich mich mit den neuen Gläsern überhaupt nicht auf den Trail wegen der Verzeichnung. An der Stärke der Gläser kanns ja nicht liegen, sind nicht sonderlich hoch rund 1,5 Dioptrien Kurzsichtig!

Ist das normal?
Habt ihr auch solche Verzeichnungen/Verzerrungen?

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich extra um jedwede Schwierigkeit zu vermeiden direkt zum Optiker gelatscht und hab dort die ganze Brille gekauft! Auch die verbauten Gläser sollten keine billigst Gläser sein.

Ich bin ratlos und würde am liebsten die Brille dem Optiker um die Ohren werfen...

so on
Thx im voraus für Antworten
wuz


----------



## Billybob (21. September 2011)

ich hab ne normale evil eye... halfrim sagt mir grad nix...
ich hatte den effekt anfangs auch, hab mich aber nach ein zwei ausfahrten dran gewöhnt... jetzt hält sie auch öfter mal beim autofahren als sonnenbrille her

also ich hab gar keine probleme mehr.

wenn die gumminöppel allerdings schon so kurz sind, dass der clip am glas aufliegt machst du dir durch die rüttelei auf dem bike die gläser kaputt... und die sind ja auch nich billig... würd ich so nicht hinnehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (21. September 2011)

Servus thewuz,

bist du lediglich Kurzsichtig mit -1,5 circa R/L oder hast du auch eine Hornhautverkrümmung (wird in "Cyl" oder "Zyl" nach dem Wert "Sph" angegeben)? Wenn ja, welche Werte haste da?

Ansonsten: der Abstandhalter des Clips sollte natürlich nicht gekürzt werden. Einerseits ist er, wie schon folgerichtig beschrieben, für den korrekten Abstand zum getönten Glas da und soll es nicht zerkratzen, andererseits ist je nach Art der Fehlsichtigkeit die Basiskurve auf der Vorderfläche anders und damit ist auch die Auflage anders.

Frag doch bitte nochmal bei deinem Augenoptiker nach, ob die Gläser auch speziell für Clip-Verglasungen bestellt worden. Anders als die normalen Brillengläser der allermeisten Korrektionsbrillen, müssen auch bei den Clips die Gläser speziell auf die stärkere Durchbiegung hergestellt werden. Das kostet natürlich mehr als die normalen Gläser, aber soll eben genau solche Situationen möglichst vermeiden. 
Diese Clip-Gläser gibt übrigens auch von Rupp&Hubrach.


----------



## thewuz (21. September 2011)

Ja eine Hornhautverkrümmung ist vorhanden. Laut Pass -1,25 rechts und links -0.75.

Ob es Gläser speziell für den Clip waren kann ich nicht sagen! Ich hoffe es doch! Den ich habe den Optiker vorher daraufhin gewiesen, das mir korrektes sehen immens wichtig ist und ich nicht irgendwelche Billiggläser will! 

Und die habe ich auch bezahlt, wenn ich so sehe was andere inkl. Clip und Gläser hier in älteren Threads zu der Evil Eye bezahlt haben auch wenn´s noch die normale und nicht die Halfrim war! Auch habe ich Die Differenz des Preises beim Modell berücksichtigt!

Schaue ich nach links oder rechts sieht das Auge was näher am Nasenpolster, also nach innen schaut, sofort sehr viel unschärfer. Für mich untragbar!!!

Ich werde das morgen sofort beanstanden und auch wieder nach R & H Gläsern fragen, sowie ob Clipgläser und angesprochene Basiskurve auf der Vorderfläche berücksichtigt wurde. Unglaublich.

Gibt es denn auch von der Form her unterschiedliche Clips? Denn der Optiker meinte der passt in alle Evil Eye L Modelle? Nicht das auch noch ein falscher Clip benutzt wurde? Das die Form der Gläser unterschiedlich ist weiß ich aber gibt es auch Grundlegende Unterschiede von der Clipform? 

brrr

so on
wuz


----------



## TitusLE (22. September 2011)

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte ein Problem, das sich für mich als nichtbrillentragender Laie recht ähnlich anhört.
Er hatte auch das Problem, dass die Brille deutlich verzerrte. Es wurde recht fix festgestellt, dass die Gläser irgendwie falsch geschliffen waren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das auch eine Adidas-Brille. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob mit Einsätzen.
Vielleicht ist das mal ein Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## OptiMist (22. September 2011)

Ja es gibt unterschiedliche Clips. Diese führen aber nicht zu unterschiedlich gutem oder schlechten Sehen, sondern unterscheiden sich nur in der Größe und im Aufbau.
Gläser müssen nicht unbedingt von rupp und hubrach sein.
Der Optiker sollte sicherheitshalber noch mal die Stärke der Augen und der Gläser prüfen.
Ansonsten ist der genaue Winkel und die Durchblickshöhe wichtig.
Bei derner Stärke sollte eigentlich kein Unterschied zwischen normaler und Sportbrille zu spüren sein.


----------



## palmilein (22. September 2011)

thewuz schrieb:
			
		

> Und die habe ich auch bezahlt, wenn ich so sehe was andere inkl. Clip und Gläser hier in älteren Threads zu der Evil Eye bezahlt haben auch wenn´s noch die normale und nicht die Halfrim war! Auch habe ich Die Differenz des Preises beim Modell berücksichtigt!


Es gibt bei der "alten" Evil Eye genauso wie bei der neuen mehrere Clip-Versionen. In dem Falle hast du den randlosen Clip, der ein größeres Blickfeld bietet, als der vollumrandete Clip. Der Clip mit Vollumrandung ist allerdings auch günstiger in der Anschaffung als auch in der Verglasung, daher kann diese Preisdifferenz durchaus hiervon zustande kommen.



			
				thewuz schrieb:
			
		

> Schaue ich nach links oder rechts sieht das Auge was näher am Nasenpolster, also nach innen schaut, sofort sehr viel unschärfer. Für mich untragbar!!!


Theoretisch kann das durch die Hornhautverkrümmung kommen bzw. verstärkt dadurch auftreten, allerdings hattest du ja vorher schon ein ähnliches System, daher ist dieser Verdacht eher ausgeschlossen. 

Ansonsten kann ich dem Kollegen OptiMist nur recht geben, dass natürlich die Fassungsscheibenwinkel des Clips und die exakten Durchblickspunkte im Clip berücksichtigt sein müssen. Entsprechend auch nochmal überprüfen lassen.

Die Clip Gläser gibt es natürlich auch von anderen Herstellern, aber wenn du mit R+H eben zufrieden warst, gibt es diese Gläser nach wie vor bei den Bambergern.
Wenn du dir absolut unsicher bist, kannste ja mal den genauen Glastyp hier reintippen und wir können gucken was du drinne hast, sofern alles auf der Rechnung draufsteht.



			
				thewuz schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn auch von der Form her unterschiedliche Clips? Denn der Optiker meinte der passt in alle Evil Eye L Modelle? Nicht das auch noch ein falscher Clip benutzt wurde? Das die Form der Gläser unterschiedlich ist weiß ich aber gibt es auch Grundlegende Unterschiede von der Clipform?


Siehe Antwort von OptiMist und oben 

Ansonsten: cool bleiben und mit dem Kollegen vor Ort nochmal in Ruhe analysieren, woran es liegen kann.


----------



## thewuz (22. September 2011)

So nach Aussage des Optikers waren es normale Korrektur Gläser die sie immer bzw. fast nur bei Sportbrillen verwenden. 
Jedenfalls kam ich mit den Gläsern absolut nicht zurecht.

Auf Kulanz werden die alten Gläser zurückgenommen und für etwas mehr als 30 Euro Aufpreis pro Glas bekomme ich jetzt R & H Gläser in den Clip bzw. wohl einen komplett neuen Clip!
Warum das nicht von Anfang an so gemacht wurde ist mir rätselhaft! Denn der Preis Unterschied ist nicht mehr derart groß...

Will nur hoffen das es besser wird...

Der Optiker meinte, das er nicht die R & H genommen hat, weil ich die Evil Eye ja quasi selbst noch anpassen kann mit den Bügeln etc. und dann ja die berechneten Gläser nicht mehr stimmen würden... 

Ich berichte sobald die neuen Gläser da sind.

Grüße 
wuz


----------



## palmilein (22. September 2011)

Sicherlich ärgerlich für dich, aber Kundenzufriedenheit ist das A&O in jeder Branche. Auch wenn du dich nicht ordentlich beraten fühlst, war es fair von dir, dem Augenoptiker nocheinmal eine Nachbearbeitung einzuräumen, trotz Aufpreis. 

Selber kann ich nur sagen, dass "normale" Brillengläser in den Clips funktionieren können, aber es gibt eben auch genug Beispiele, in denen es nicht klappt. Generell rate ich zu den Clip Gläsern, weil es gleich einfach Ärger erspart, auch wenn es mehr kostet. Denn damit hatten wir bisher keine Probleme. Eine ausführliche Beratung vorab ist eben sehr wichtig und der Kunde kann dann selbst entscheiden. 
Im Übrigen ist von fast allen Fassungsherstellern mit Clips für ihre Sportbrillen, eine Verglasung mit Clip-Gläsern bekannt, bist auf ein paar Ausnahmen. So eine "Empfehlung" ist vor Gericht mit Gutachtern dann aber sogar als verbindlich anzusehen und wäre dann Schuld des Händlers / Verkäufers.

Bin da guter Dinge, dass nun alles klappt und freue mich auf deinen Bericht


----------



## epostampchamp (23. September 2011)

Ich habe auch den Adidas randlos Clip in meiner Brille. Bei mir hat der Clip auch die Ränder der Gläser angekratzt. Die Optikergesellin meinte es sei eben so. Erst der Meister konnte mir helfen und hat den ursprünglich geraden Clip einfach soweit gebogen, dass er weder Gläser noch meine Wimpern berührt hat. Auch die "Verzeichnung" kann ich bestätigen, hatte ich aber nur beim alten Clip mit Rand. 

Ich schaue mir immer im Sportfachhandel die Brillen an, die ich mir dann bei meinem Optiker bestelle und mit Stärke versehen lasse. Und nach Aussage dieser Sportfachhändler ist es relativ schwierig für normale Optiker diese Clips anzufertigen. Deine Probleme mir der Verzeichnung sind wohl bekannt und deshalb hat er mir auch gleich einen Optiker genannt der öfter als 3x im Jahr diese Clips einbaut. Aber nur bei meinem inhabergeführten Optiker kann ich die Brillen über die Krankenversicherung abrechnen


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (5. Juli 2013)

Habe mir auch letzten Sommer ein Halfrim mit Korrektur Clip geleistet.
Ich hatte hier von Anfang an das Gefühl, dass sich der Sichtwinkel beim Radeln verändert! Absätze, wie z.B. Bordsteinkanten oder Steine kommen mir viel höher vor, wie sie eigentlich sind. Ebenso erscheinen Löcher wesentlich tiefer wie in der Realität. Selbst als ich einmal unter einem quer liegenden Baum durchfahren wollte, verschetzte ich mich in der Höhe und streifte dadurch den Baum mit meinem Helm 
Wenn ich die Brille aufhabe, dann kommt mir auch die Sitzposition auf dem Bike viel höher vor als ohne Korrektur Clip ! 
Zuerst dachte ich mir, dass ich mich noch daran gewöhnen müsste, aber als ich dann dies alles hier gelesen habe, scheint es nicht ein Einzelfall zu sein.
Was könnte denn hier für Abhilfe sorgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (7. Juli 2013)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst dachte ich mir, dass ich mich noch daran gewöhnen müsste, aber als ich dann dies alles hier gelesen habe, scheint es nicht ein Einzelfall zu sein.
> Was könnte denn hier für Abhilfe sorgen ?


Klingt in erster Linie danach, dass hier "normale" Korrektionsgläser für gerade Brillenfassungen verwendet wurden, anstatt Clip-In Gläser. 
Hast du die exakte Glasbezeichnung parat? 

Wenn wegen der Krümmung der des Clips die Gläser kein Kompensationsprisma haben, entsteht genau die von dir beschriebene Wirkung, dass Dinge näher erscheinen, was aber in real nicht so ist.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (8. Juli 2013)

palmilein schrieb:


> Klingt in erster Linie danach, dass hier "normale" Korrektionsgläser für gerade Brillenfassungen verwendet wurden, anstatt Clip-In Gläser.
> Hast du die exakte Glasbezeichnung parat?
> 
> Wenn wegen der Krümmung der des Clips die Gläser kein Kompensationsprisma haben, entsteht genau die von dir beschriebene Wirkung, dass Dinge näher erscheinen, was aber in real nicht so ist.



Ich habe mal den Brillenpass rausgesucht.
Hier steht folgendes: 
Glasart Bifokalgläser organisch Sportsonnenbrille superentspiegelt gehärtet.

Kannst du da was mit anfangen?


----------



## palmilein (8. Juli 2013)

Also nun wirds interessant. Bifokalgläser hieße, dass du im unteren Teil der Gläser eine Nahunterstützung hast die aber auch gut sichtbar ist (offensichtlich Trennkannte) Ist dem denn so?
Ansonsten kann ich aus den Daten nicht weiter erkennen, ob das besagte Kompensationsprisma eingearbeitet ist.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (8. Juli 2013)

Jep ,mein Optiker hatte mir zuerst im unteren Drittel wie bei einer Lesebrille was eingearbeitet. Ich konnte damit zwar prima Kleingedrucktes lesen, aber beim biken hat es mich tierisch gestört. 
Daraufhin hat mein Optiker den Clip zurückgenommen und einen neuen ohne diesen Einsatz gefertigt!
War doch schon kulant. Daher dachte ich mir, dass ich bei dem zweiten Clip nicht schon wieder reklamieren kann. Komme mir ja selbst schon ein bisschen blöd vor! 
Folgende Werte stehen noch auf dem Brillenpass.

      Sph        Cyl         A      Add

R     1.00      -0,25    175      1.50
L     0.75                            1.50


----------



## palmilein (8. Juli 2013)

Okay, also ist der Brillenpass eh nicht mehr passend zum eigentlich eingearbeiteten Glastyp. 
Auch die Glaswerte so erstmal verraten nicht, ob es spezielle Clip-In Gläser sind. Sprich den Kollegen doch nochmal offensichtlich an. Ich versteh zwar dein Unbehagen wegen einer erneuten Reklamation, aber du bist für ihn auch die beste Werbung, wenn du glücklich bist und es entsprechend kommunizierst. Daher würde sich eine Problemanalyse auch für ihn lohnen und du wirst dann vermutlich auch in Zukunft bei ihm kaufen. 

Also nur Mut und genau schildern, wo der Schuh drückt bzw. die Optik zwickt.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (9. Juli 2013)

palmilein schrieb:


> Okay, also ist der Brillenpass eh nicht mehr passend zum eigentlich eingearbeiteten Glastyp.
> Auch die Glaswerte so erstmal verraten nicht, ob es spezielle Clip-In Gläser sind. Sprich den Kollegen doch nochmal offensichtlich an. Ich versteh zwar dein Unbehagen wegen einer erneuten Reklamation, aber du bist für ihn auch die beste Werbung, wenn du glücklich bist und es entsprechend kommunizierst. Daher würde sich eine Problemanalyse auch für ihn lohnen und du wirst dann vermutlich auch in Zukunft bei ihm kaufen.
> 
> Also nur Mut und genau schildern, wo der Schuh drückt bzw. die Optik zwickt.


 
Hallo,
ich soeben mal beim Optiker.
Also ich habe wohl nur "normale" Gläser in dem meinem Korrektur-Clip.
Die Clip-In-Gläser würden auch ungefähr doppelt so viel kosten!
Die Clip-In-Gläser würde er nur nehmen, wenn mehr Abstand zum Clip benötigt wird, da sich die Clip-In-Gläser in etwa der Wölbung der eigentlichen Brillengläser anpassen. 
Mein Problem wäre auber hiermit sehr Wahrscheinlich nicht gelöst.
Gleichzeitig hat er mir die Alternative mit Tageskontaktinsen vorgeschlagen.
Auch die Möglichkeit einer Direktverglasung wurde angesprochen. Dies sollte sich aber im Rahmen zwischen 3-400 Euro bewegen, also für mich völlig undiskutabel.
Ich weis nun nicht recht wie ich das Einschätzen soll 
Zum Schluss hat er noch den Winkel des Clips in der Brille verändert um so eine Verbesserung zu erreichen.
Leider aber ohne großen Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (9. Juli 2013)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Clip-In-Gläser würde er nur nehmen, wenn mehr Abstand zum Clip benötigt wird, da sich die Clip-In-Gläser in etwa der Wölbung der eigentlichen Brillengläser anpassen.
> Mein Problem wäre auber hiermit sehr Wahrscheinlich nicht gelöst.


Also die Clip In Gläser braucht man nicht wegen der Wölbung, moderne Schleifautomaten kriegen den Randschliff problemlos bei den gewölbten Clips hin, sondern man braucht die Clip In Gläser der Verzerrung induziert durch die Wölbung.







Ich weiß leider nicht, warum der Kollege so argumentiert aber es wäre mit einem einfachen Beispiel so, als würde man ein All-Mountain Bike mit Schwalbe Marathonreifen bestücken. Ist fahrbar, aber einfach nicht passend. Genauso verhält es sich mit Gläsern für normal "durchgebogene" Brillenfassugen in Clip-Ins, die um einiges stärker gewölbt sind.

Es gibt zwar Härtefälle, die vertragen absolut keine gecurveden Gläser, aber die sind wirklich selten. Aber ich kann nicht vorher ausschließen, dass es nichts bringt, wenn ich die Clip-In Gläser nicht verwendet habe.


----------



## Wasserradler (8. Dezember 2013)

palmilein schrieb:


> Bifokalgläser hieße, dass du im unteren Teil der Gläser eine Nahunterstützung hast die aber auch gut sichtbar ist (offensichtlich Trennkannte).



Sind Bifokalschliffe in Kombination mit den Clip-In-Gläsern überhaupt  sinnvoll machbar? Ich spiele selbst mit dem Gedanken daran, fühle mich  aber von mehreren Optikern vor Ort noch nicht kompetent beraten, habe  eher so ein Gefühl von Neuland. Wenn ich hier Fachbegriffe wie  Kompensationsprisma lese, frage ich mich, ob meine Wunschliste die Latte  nicht etwas zu hoch hängt.


----------



## palmilein (8. Dezember 2013)

Sinnvoll ist sehr subjektiv. Je nach Geldbeutel ist es für den einen die preiswerteste Lösung, andere sehen es als Fehlinvestestion an, weil es den Ansprüchen nicht gerecht wird.

Sinn machen die Bifokalgläser freilich, aber sie haben natürlich auch spürbare Nachteile. Bei Zweistärkengläsern hast du immer das Problem eines Bildsprunges. Dieser entsteht beim Übergang vom Fern- zum Nahteil und bedeutet für dich effektiv einen toten Winkel. Das ist unter anderem ein Grund für die erhöhte Sturzgefahr bei älteren Menschen, die diese Gläser haben. 
Außerdem ist der Übergang spürbar, also eine fühlbare Trennkannte entsteht. Darauf kann sich dann unter anderem Wasser und Dreck mal festsetzen und somit stören.

Vorteil ist aber ganz klar das große, breite Sichtfeld in der Ferne und Nähe.


----------



## Wasserradler (8. Dezember 2013)

Ob Bifokal das Optimum ist für mich, muss ich noch herausfinden.
Aber verstehe ich Deine Antwort richtig, dass aus rein technischer Sicht nichts einem guten Bifokalschliff in Clip-In-Gläsern entgegensteht?


----------



## palmilein (8. Dezember 2013)

Absolut nicht, wichtig wäre aber eben Clip-In-Gläser, also Gläser die eben die Krümmung des jeweiligen Clips mit berücksichtigen. Je nach Ausführung sind die Clips sehr gerade, wie bei der Alltagsbrille auch oder eben stärker gebogen, dann muss dies natürlich in den Gläsern berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Jojo100 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo palmilein

Frage an den Experten:
Ich habe vor ca. 16 Wochen eine Adidas Evil Eye Pro mit Sehstärkengläsern phototrop in Auftrag gegeben. Die von mir gewählte "günstigere" Variante (1,5er Gläser, reicht bei mir) konnte vom Lieferanten des Optikers (Name mir leider unbekannt) innerhalb von 12 Wochen nicht geliefert werden.
Mehrmals sind die Gläser wohl bei der Montage gebrochen.
Dann wechselte der Optiker den Lieferanten. Jetzt sollte ich Rodenstock Gläser (1,6er) zum gleichen Preis bekommen. Das ist jetzt fast vier Wochen her und die Gläser sind immer noch nicht in Sicht.
Ist es denn so schwer, sowas zu machen? Ist womöglich Rupp&Hubrach der Einzige der das kann?
Bitte um Erläuterung der Schwierigkeiten.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## palmilein (8. Dezember 2013)

Servus Jojo100,

also die Evil Eye (Pro) ist mit einer der bekanntesten und beliebtesten Sportbrillen überhaupt. Die Verglasung ist im Prinzip kein Geheimnis, aber dennoch nicht unbedingt leicht. Gläser mit einem Brechungsindex 1,50 sind verhältnismäßig spröde und bei der notwendigen Schlifftechnik für die Glasaußenseite nicht das beste Material. Wenn dies ohne Ausplatzer geschafft wäre, dann kommt immer noch die Hürde mit dem Einsetzen des Glases. Da hier viel Druck aufgebaut wird, ist hier ein Ausplatzer sehr wahrscheinlich. 
Daher 1,50er Gläser und Evil Eye -> nope!

Was den Wechsel zu Rodenstock angeht: welche Modellgröße benötigst du, S oder L?
Bei der L ist ein größerer Durchmesser notwendig und gerade beim phototropen Material, kann es sein, dass es gar kein so großen Durchmesser gibt. Allerdings ist das auch Hersteller abhängig, denn nicht jeder Glashersterller kommt einwandfrei mit Sportbrillen zurecht bzw. macht gute Arbeit. 

Auch Rupp&Hubrach kennt da Grenzen und ist nicht der Primus auf dem Gebiet. 

Das 1,61er Material ist übrigens erheblich besser dafür geeignet.


----------



## Jojo10 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Danke für deine Erläuterungen.
Mir passt ein S Gestell. 
Als Rückfalllösung habe ich schon mit einem R&H Optiker telefoniert. Der bietet mir " günstig" die 1,5er Variante an und teurer die 1,6er. Sollte man bei der 1,5 er misstrauisch sein? 
Wer wäre denn nach deiner Meinung der beste Glaslieferant?
Ich hab in deinem Album eine Halfrim mit direkt Sehstärke gesehen. Geht das auch phototrop? Wer kann das?
Gerne auch PM.

Danke


----------



## palmilein (8. Dezember 2013)

Also die Evil Eye S dürfte aber erstmal kein Problem sein mit der Verglasung. Entscheidend wäre eventuell noch die Sehstärke, da gibt es natürlich Grenzen in der Machbarkeit 

Misstrauisch brauchste nicht werden, er muss ja dafür gerade stehen, dass es auch so klappt und wenn er überzeugt ist, dass die 1,5er da sinnvoll halten, dann soll er ruhig machen. Am besten geeignet sind nach jetzigem Stand Trivex Gläser (werden im Sportbereich auch als NXT bezeichnet) und danach kommt Polycarbonat. 
Die Halfrim geht auch phototrop und umsetzen dürfte das R&H denke auch (kann ich dir morgen genau sagen).

Also ich kann natürlich nur aus meiner Sicht erzählen und möchte keinen Kollegen da was absprechen, aber für mich ist der beste Hersteller für Sports-Gläser momentan die Firma Shamir aus Israel, wobei das meiste für den europäischen Markt in Portugal produziert und verarbeitet wird. 
Aber: andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter und die Leistung der Produkte anderer Hersteller ist deswegen nicht schlechter! Jedoch ist Shamir momentan einfach der Innovativste Hersteller für Sportgläser und die kriegen verdammt viel hin (hohe Korrektionwerte, außergewöhnliche Verglasungen usw.).


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (24. Februar 2014)

thewuz schrieb:


> So nach Aussage des Optikers waren es normale Korrektur Gläser die sie immer bzw. fast nur bei Sportbrillen verwenden.
> Jedenfalls kam ich mit den Gläsern absolut nicht zurecht.
> 
> Auf Kulanz werden die alten Gläser zurückgenommen und für etwas mehr als 30 Euro Aufpreis pro Glas bekomme ich jetzt R & H Gläser in den Clip bzw. wohl einen komplett neuen Clip!
> ...


 
Hallo Wuz,
es ist zwar schon eine Weile her seit dem du deinen Beitrag verfasst hast, aber da ich das selbe Problem habe,
würde mich es sehr interessieren, was aus deinen neuen Clip-In-Gläßern geworden ist ?
Ist das Ergebnis besser als mit den normalen Gläsern?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (24. Februar 2014)

palmilein schrieb:


> Also die Clip In Gläser braucht man nicht wegen der Wölbung, moderne Schleifautomaten kriegen den Randschliff problemlos bei den gewölbten Clips hin, sondern man braucht die Clip In Gläser der Verzerrung induziert durch die Wölbung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo palmilein,
so, nachdem sich meine Sehstärke bzw- Schwäche verändert hat und ich daher eh wieder eine neue Brille benötige, überlege ich mir ob es Sinn macht, mir einen neuen Korrektur-Clip für meine Halfrim anfertigen zu lassen. Diesmal aber mit Clip-In Gläsern und nicht mit den bisherigen normalen Gläsern.
Ich möchte natürlich nicht schon wieder unnötiges Geld verenken, wenn ich nachher wieder ein strakes Verzeichnen habe, so dass ich die Gläser dann wieder in der Schublade lasse :-(
Mit der Adidas Halfrim bin ich eigentlich  voll zufrieden, nur mit dem Korrektur-Clip bin ich bisher, trotz nachbessern meines Optikers,
nicht glücklich geworden!
Wie schätzt du denn die Möglichkeit ein, dass ein Korrektur-Clip mit den von dir empfohlenen Clip-In Gläsern in meinem Fall mehr Erfolg versprichen?
Vielen Dank vorab.
Gruß Tom


----------



## palmilein (24. Februar 2014)

Servus Tom,

hattest du denn nach der Korrektur durch deinen Augenoptiker (sprich: anpassen der Wölbung, also "eher gerader machen") eine (kleine) Verbesserung verspürt? Wenn ja, dann spricht es sowieso für die Clip-In-Gläser. 

Es geht bei mir kein Clip-In ohne diese Gläser über die Ladentheke, ausser der Kunde will es auf eigene Verantwortung so haben. Dann notier ich aber den Sachverhalt kurz und lass ihn auch unterschreiben. 
Diese Clip-In Gläser sind eben speziell für die Wölbung ausgelegt und gleichen die besagten Effekte aus. Und vom Kopf her kann es ja auch nicht an der fehlenden Einstellung bei dir liegen, du willst ja den Clip auch so nutzen. 

Ich hatte bisher einen einzigen Kunden, der mit der Clip-In Verglasung nicht zurechtkam, dann allerdings mit der Vollverglasung keine Probleme hatte. Natürlich kann ich nicht in jeden Kunden reinsehen und seine subjektive Meinung kann ich erst recht nur von ihm geschildert bekommen, aber nie zu 100% nachvollziehen. Aber da es für mich auch immer Sinn macht, den direkten Unterschied zu testen, kann ich dir sogar bei Plangläsern (Gläser ohne dioptrische Wirkung) den besagten Effekt beschreiben. Also bei einfachsten Sportbrillen/Schutzbrillen, bei denen die Gläser einfach nur der Krümmung nach gebogen worden, ohne entsprechend optisch zu korrigieren, hab ich auch ein Versatz bei der Wahrnehmung und die Augen müssen kompensieren. 
Muss aber eben nicht zwangsläufig jeder Kunde so wahrnehmen. Entscheidend bleibt ja auch die Durchbiegung des Clips. Bei der Halfrim würd ichs aber immer mit Clip-In-Gläsern machen.


----------



## thewuz (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo, meld mich mal nach Ewigkeiten zurück in meinem Thread.

@Silberpfeil1965
Ja, es gab bei mir eine deutliche Besserung. Habe für den Aufpreis zu den normalen Gläsern Rupp&Hubrach Clip Gläser erhalten und bin mit diesen absolut zufrieden und nutze sie auch heute noch.

Überhaupt kein Vergleich zu den Gläsern die ich davor hatte. Bei diesen wurde mir schon nur schlecht/schwindelig beim schlendern durch die Fußgängerzone. Waren also gar nix für mich.
Würde also immer wieder zu diesen Gläsern greifen. Experimente mache ich bestimmt nicht noch einmal.

Auch die Ersatzteil Versorgung der EvilEye hat mich begeistert.
Nasensteg und die äußeren Schiebe Plättchen die die Gläser halten, musste ich einmal nachbestellen. Nach 2 Tagen war alles beim Optiker. Die Schiebe Plättchen gab es sogar wieder in Wagenfarbe, TOP!
Bin insgesamt rundherum zufrieden.

so on
thewuz


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (25. Februar 2014)

@thewuz 
danke für deine promte Antwort.
Es freut mich sehr für dich, dass es bei dir dann doch letztendlich mit den Clip-In Gläsern gut passt.
Gleichzeitig gibt es mir auch wieder Hoffnung, es doch nochmals mit einem Korrekturclip, aber diesmal mit Clip-In Gläsern zu versuchen.
Ob die Gläser unbedingt von R&H sein müssen ist hier noch die Frage?
Ich werde aber dies aber auf jeden Fall bei meinem Optiker zum Thema machen.

@palmilein 
ebenfalls herzlichen Dank für deine kompetenten Beiträge und Tipps zu diesem schwierigen Thema.
Wenn wir nicht ca. 350 km voneinander entfernt wohnen würden, hättest du bestimmt einen Kunden mehr  

Ich werde dann die Tage wieder einmal zu meinem Optiker gehen, meine Fehlsichtigkeit aktuell messen lassen und dann einen neuen
Korrekturclip, diesmal aber bestimmt mit Clip-In Gläsern, fertigen lassen !
Melde mich wieder um euch hoffentlich einen Erfolg melden zu können


----------



## palmilein (25. Februar 2014)

Am besten nach der genauen Bezeichnung der Gläser fragen bzw. sie auf der Rechnung auch ausgewiesen bekommen, wenn es der Kollege nicht eh schon macht.

Und danke für die netten Worte.


----------



## Wasserradler (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo Palmilein,

darf ich mich nochmals an Dich wenden mit der Bitte um Rat?
Ich habe mich nach längerem Überlegen inzwischen gegen Bifokalgläser entschieden, stattdessen für die gleiche Dioptrienzahl, die ich auch bei meiner normalen Fernbrille habe, +1,75, nichts sonstiges.
Meine Brille habe ich inzwischen erhalten; verwendet wird der randlose Clip. Ich musste aber feststellen, dass ich linksseitig bereits bei leicht schrägem Durchschauen sofort Unschärfe bekomme. Etwa die äußere Hälfte des Glases erscheint mir dadurch effektiv nicht nutzbar. Bei meiner Alltagsbrille ist so etwas nicht der Fall.

Betrachte ich die Brille als Ganzes, so sehe ich die Gläser wesentlich weniger gekrümmt als die Scheiben; in der Mitte kann ich zwischen beide locker hinein, wenn auch nicht ganz zwischendurch schauen. Die Gläser sind deswegen sehr nah an den Augen. Bereits nach kurzer Tragezeit habe ich deshalb Verschmutzungen auf der Innenseite. Ist das normal, oder hat man mir doch die falschen Gläser eingesetzt?

Auf der Rechnung ist notiert: "Einstärkenglas - Kunststoff, HART SET Performer". In der Tabelle der optischen Werte ist nur ein Eintrag Sph=+1,75, die Felder Zyl, Ach, Add, Pris und Bas sind leer.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## palmilein (26. Februar 2014)

Servus Wasserradler,

Welche Brille (Hersteller & Modell) ist es denn bei dir geworden und welcher Clip dazu?
Wie alt sind denn deine Fernwerte bzw. wurden diese nochmal überprüft?

Die Gläser sitzen durch eine Clip-In-Verglasung allermeist näher am Auge, allerdings dürfen deswegen nicht die Wimpern anstoßen, denn die fetten die Gläser ein und es irritert natürlich auch. Je nach Machart des Clips, lässt sich hier aber nachkorrigieren. 

Performer steht erstmal für die Sportgläserserie der Firma Mailshop, spannend wäre nun die Frage ob es die Sportgläser sind ODER die Clip-In-Gläser? Ich schreib dir mal ne PN


----------



## Wasserradler (1. März 2014)

Evil Eye Halfrim Pro L A167 mit einem randlosen Clip, der den Nasensteg ersetzt.

Ich habe die Gläser jetzt beim Optiker reklamiert.
Die Antworten, die ich bekommen habe, sind zumindest vorerst noch recht unbefriedigend.

Eine Korrektur des Augenabstandes sei nicht möglich. Abgesehen von dessen Unmöglichkeit: wenn man einen größeren Augenabstand wählen würde, würde man dadurch stärker gekrümmte Gläser benötigen und damit würde man das Problem der Unschärfe noch weiter verschlimmern. Das erscheint mir nicht stichhaltig zu sein. Ich habe sowohl schon einen Clip mit Rand als auch einen randlosen für diese Brille gesehen, die beide nicht anstelle des Nasenstegs eingesetzt werden, sondern über dem Nasensteg am Brillengestell befestigt werden. Die waren nach meiner Erinnerung deutlich näher an den Scheiben und dementsprechend weiter weg von den Augen. Und wenn diese Lösungen dann automatisch zu einem derartig eingeschränkten Sichtfeld führen würden, wären sie doch unverkäuflicher Quatsch.

Die Gläser sollen angeblich Clip-In-Gläser sein. Begründet wurde dies mit einem aus der Bestellung ersichtlichen Winkel von 14°.
Die Gläser werden jetzt erst einmal wieder eingeschickt, um die optischen Werte nachmessen zu lassen. In ca. 1 Woche soll ich die Ergebnisse bekommen.

Die Mutmaßung, dass ein Kompensationsprisma eingeschliffen ist, das eigentlich zuviel kompensiert, weil der verwendete Clip die Gläser an der Innenseite zu nah zum Auge stellt und damit der Winkel flacher ist, erscheint mir jedenfalls recht plausibel zu sein.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (3. März 2014)

thewuz schrieb:


> Hallo, meld mich mal nach Ewigkeiten zurück in meinem Thread.
> 
> @Silberpfeil1965
> Ja, es gab bei mir eine deutliche Besserung. Habe für den Aufpreis zu den normalen Gläsern Rupp&Hubrach Clip Gläser erhalten und bin mit diesen absolut zufrieden und nutze sie auch heute noch.
> ...


 
Hallo thewuz,

habe da nochmals eine kurze Rückfrage!
Wir sprechen doch von einem Clip, welcher hinter die Wechselgläser "geclip" wird ?
Mein Optiker war zuerst der Meinung, dass es sich bei der speziellen Clip-In-Gläsern nur um eine Adapter-Verglasung
mit RX-Clip handeln könne!
http://www.google.de/imgres?biw=130...=485&page=2&start=16&ndsp=21&ved=0CI4BEK0DMBM

Nachdem er dann mit R&H telefoniert hatte wurde ihm dann von dort erklärt, dass es wohl noch die erwähnten, speziellen
Clip-In-Verglasungen gibt und hat diese nun für mich bestellt.
Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf, wie das Ergebnis ausfällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (4. März 2014)

Eine Brille von Adidas mit Korrekturgläsern schätze ich ziemlich teuer ein. Daher würde ich die sofort zurückbringen, wenn ich nicht eine vergleichbare Sehqualität wie mit einer normalen Brille hätte. Sicherlich ist eine Sportbrille nicht mit einer normalen Brille vergleichbar, aber subjektiv sollte sich das ganze nicht viel schlechter anfühlen.
Ich hatte auch früher Adidas-Sportbrille mit Korrekturclip. Allerdings hatte ich bei Marathons immer wieder Probleme mit total beschlagenen Gläsern. Dumm ist dann, dass mit die Brille nicht einfach ins Trikot stecken, den ohne sieht man ja auch nichts.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich den Umstieg auf Kontaklinsen empfehlen. Recht einfach in der Handhabung nach etwas Übung, relativ günstig und keine Probleme beim Biken ob mit oder ohne zusätzliche Sportbrille.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (10. März 2014)

So meine Herren,
ich hatte nun am vergangenen Freitag meinen neu bestellten Korrekturclip mit der speziellen Clip-In-Verglasung von R&H bei meinem Optiker abgeholt. Ich bin damit super zufrieden. Die Verzeichnungen die der Korrekturclip mit den "Normalen Gläsern" zuvor aufwies, sind Geschichte 
Nochmals vielen Dank an palmilein für den guten Tipp.
Aber anscheinend ist die Existens solcher speziellen Clip-In-Verglasungen nicht bei allen Optikern bekannt!
Meiner hatte zumindest bisher noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Wasserradler (16. März 2014)

Wasserradler schrieb:


> Evil Eye Halfrim Pro L A167 mit einem randlosen Clip, der den Nasensteg ersetzt.
> 
> Ich habe die Gläser jetzt beim Optiker reklamiert.
> Die Antworten, die ich bekommen habe, sind zumindest vorerst noch recht unbefriedigend.
> ...



Es hat sich nunmehr herausgestellt, dass die Gläser tatsächlich für den anderen Clip berechnet und gefertigt wurden.
Mit dem ausgetauschten Clip hat sich die Situation deutlich verbessert. Die Sportbrille kann zwar immer noch nicht mit der Alltagsbrille mithalten; ich habe aber das Gefühl, mich an den Unterschied gewöhnen zu können.

Danke schön an Palmilein für die hilfreichen Tipps, um die richtigen Fragen stellen zu können.


----------

